# old(ish) Coatis



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Just wondered if any one had any advice on keeping older Coatimundis. I only have 2 boys now, they are not anchinet by any means but are on the more mature side. They are 11 years old (lifespan genrally between 10 - 15 years). Anyway the problem is the boys are begining to show a few minor probs / health issues. We lost one of the boys when his spinakl arthritus got too bad, now one of the others is showing signs of the same problem. They are brothers. Does anyone know if cod liver oil would help, or anything else for that matter. Secondly, theri coats are beginging to get a bit thin, their tails are partucully bad, is this normal in older coaties? Have tried aloe vera spray which worked ok but they are still a bit thin on top!!! Thirdly they have not lost the pigment out of the end of their noses, they are turning pink, they are not sore, just pink! I just wondered if any one had any advive or if they could let me know if these problems are normal. Their dad died when he was 13 but he didn't have any of these probs. :hmm:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

im sure nerys has one but i dont think its hers but she will have lots of info........ X x


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

trigger said:


> Just wondered if any one had any advice on keeping older Coatimundis. I only have 2 boys now, they are not anchinet by any means but are on the more mature side. They are 11 years old (lifespan genrally between 10 - 15 years). Anyway the problem is the boys are begining to show a few minor probs / health issues. We lost one of the boys when his spinakl arthritus got too bad, now one of the others is showing signs of the same problem. They are brothers. Does anyone know if cod liver oil would help, or anything else for that matter. Secondly, theri coats are beginging to get a bit thin, their tails are partucully bad, is this normal in older coaties? Have tried aloe vera spray which worked ok but they are still a bit thin on top!!! Thirdly they have not lost the pigment out of the end of their noses, they are turning pink, they are not sore, just pink! I just wondered if any one had any advive or if they could let me know if these problems are normal. Their dad died when he was 13 but he didn't have any of these probs. :hmm:


 as an arthritis sufferer myself, I can tell you that cod liver oil cannot repair the damaged bones which are the result of arthritis. Secondly, you should be speaking to a vet about their health issues, not posting on a forum.


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you, my zoo vet is due his next visit in a fornight. My grandmother also suffered from arthrits, I can only sympathise with anyone suffering from this condition. I didn't mean to make it sound as though I didn't use a vet. His last visit was a rountine visit so it was 2 months ago. The boys have only just started to get the pink noses so it is an issue I will be bringing up with him. The Coati I lost had full vetinary treatment, and the medication worked well to begin with but as his condiotn worsened its affectiveness lessend. I simply wondered if anyone else had old boys and how they combated (if thats the right word), old age. I will let eveyone know what the vet comes up with in a couple of weeks (unless the boys get poorly before then), it may prove useful for anyone else with Coatis,


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

trigger said:


> Thank you, my zoo vet is due his next visit in a fornight. My grandmother also suffered from arthrits, I can only sympathise with anyone suffering from this condition. I didn't mean to make it sound as though I didn't use a vet. His last visit was a rountine visit so it was 2 months ago. The boys have only just started to get the pink noses so it is an issue I will be bringing up with him. The Coati I lost had full vetinary treatment, and the medication worked well to begin with but as his condiotn worsened its affectiveness lessend. I simply wondered if anyone else had old boys and how they combated (if thats the right word), old age. I will let eveyone know what the vet comes up with in a couple of weeks (unless the boys get poorly before then), it may prove useful for anyone else with Coatis,


Hi Jen
Hope you find some tried and tested old age tips for your lovely 'old boys'...who looked very happy and sprightly when we saw them yesterday, trotting round their enclosure, be it from your vet or the very knowledgeable people on this forum. 
S x


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Fenwoman, Trigger is a very experienced zoo license holder, with experience keeping animals ranging from large cats to primates, she's also a very caring and conscientious keeper, you don't have to worry about her not contacting a vet! She did only ask whether any one else had experienced the same issues and any advice. 

Hi Trigger - good to see you!


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

gotta love it when people start jumping to conclusions without the facts huh Glidergirl. Fenwoman it might be worth stepping away from the computer every now and again, or at least asking questions before you assume the OP of threads are bad keepers


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

loulou said:


> gotta love it when people start jumping to conclusions without the facts huh Glidergirl. Fenwoman it might be worth stepping away from the computer every now and again, or at least asking questions before you assume the OP of threads are bad keepers


shes only going on what she knows though, the OP didnt state any of that, do you expect her to telepathically already know? for all fenny know she could have been anyone.


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

I completely agree, I did not explain myself properly, its good that people care enough to be worried, and I could be anyone!! I should of phrased the thread better. Let me try again.

I run a very small exotic animal rescue. Many years ago we took in a pair of Coatis from a horrible zoo. They bred with us, we kept the boys. Dad died of old age a while back leaving the 3 brothers. One of the boys began getting a little stiff when he first got up, this went to him dragging his back end occasionally. He was diagnosed with spinal arthritis, given medication which worked well for a while, but sadly it eventually got too bad and the decision was made to have Pickle put to sleep. I have to have regular vet visits, we alternate between our zoo vet and the domestic vet (who luckily is just across the road). The lads have been monitored closely since we lost Pickle and until now, apart from thinning coats, showed no sign of Pickles problems. The boys have just started loosing the pigment in their noses, and their tails are quite bedraggled. They eat me out of house and home and are using their newly extended enclosure better than I thought they would. The boys will feed form us but are not 'tame' so I generally prefer the vet to come to us, its also better for the vets so they can see the boys moving about. I just wondered if any one had any 'home remedies' that might perk the lads up, help the fur growth or just ease stiff joints, I know nothing like that will cure medical problems. Neither has been diagnosed with any medical problem yet. 

I tried to get a pick of the lads yesterday but they were hoping for more meal worms and I basically got an out of focus shot of Vinny!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hehe, look how so cute he is! hes gourjous and i think its great you've asked on the forum for advise, and now people know then im sure they wont question you as you can tell you do a great job with them, hope everything goes okay!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Just an idea...how about a copper suppplement for their coats? I dont know anything about them or what they have but copper is great for most animals coats and tend to help it grown thicker, moult nicer and go glossier/softer. Just a thought.


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Just an idea...how about a copper suppplement for their coats? I dont know anything about them or what they have but copper is great for most animals coats and tend to help it grown thicker, moult nicer and go glossier/softer. Just a thought.


oooh, didn't know about that one. Have just googled it and found this, what do you reckon? Have dropped it in an email to my vet too, see what he thinks. 


Copper Supplement Vitamins & Nutritional Supplements in Health & Beauty Supplies online shops - find great deals at BizRate UK!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks ok, just make sure they are "proper" Copper and not a mix of all things bright! :lol2:

Quite expensive though, ZipVit tend to be pretty good for prices on supplements. I am not sure what kind of diet they have, but you could also add more copper-rich foods to the diet if you didnt want to use a supplement.


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

They are omnivores. Just googled copper rich foods, they are not keen on seeds but do like cashews (they would casue there expensive!). Going to try them on chick peas. Its no problem to give them supplemnts as they already have vits on their food anyway.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

loulou said:


> gotta love it when people start jumping to conclusions without the facts huh Glidergirl. Fenwoman it might be worth stepping away from the computer every now and again, or at least asking questions before you assume the OP of threads are bad keepers


i think thats a bit rich considerin some of posts you and your other half have made in the past.......


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

trigger said:


> They are omnivores. Just googled copper rich foods, they are not keen on seeds but do like cashews (they would casue there expensive!). Going to try them on chick peas. Its no problem to give them supplemnts as they already have vits on their food anyway.


Liver (boiled or steamed) and shellfish are highest in copper followed by nuts and seeds (cashews, pistachios, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds etc), legumes (chick peas, lentils etc), wholegrains and potatoes. 
It is also said that water supplied from copper pipes will have copper traces in it.


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think thats a bit rich considerin some of posts you and your other half have made in the past.......



can no one hold their mouth for one second on this forum?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

linket22 said:


> can no one hold their mouth for one second on this forum?


I think if you read the whole thread you'll see she wasnt the one who had to start the remarks, nothing against Lou as IMO from what we ve spoke on etc shes a really nice person and very knowledgable but I just feel poeple seem to be having a dig about something on here constantly, share the loveeace::grouphug:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

linket22 said:


> can no one hold their mouth for one second on this forum?


 
as joe said, it is in response to a sh*tty post already made, did you read the first page?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

tbh honest can we leave the B*tching and enjoy the animals.... sorry cannot help you here trigger but must say coatis are beautiful animals and good luck with all your rescues : victory:
stu


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Fenwoman, Trigger is a very experienced zoo license holder, with experience keeping animals ranging from large cats to primates, she's also a very caring and conscientious keeper, you don't have to worry about her not contacting a vet! She did only ask whether any one else had experienced the same issues and any advice.
> 
> Hi Trigger - good to see you!



Ahhh is there some kind of special invisible code in the post that I couldn't see which explained all of this?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

loulou said:


> gotta love it when people start jumping to conclusions without the facts huh Glidergirl. Fenwoman it might be worth stepping away from the computer every now and again, or at least asking questions before you assume the OP of threads are bad keepers


oh you gotta love it when people jump in to take offence on behalf of other people. Where in my post did I state or imply that the OP was a bad keeper? You need to ditch your shining armour poppet. I'm sure if the OP was offended, she is perfectly able to defend herself.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> as an arthritis sufferer myself, I can tell you that cod liver oil cannot repair the damaged bones which are the result of arthritis. Secondly, you should be speaking to a vet about their health issues, not posting on a forum.


 
How could anyone take offence to this post????????????????
Very strange forum this:whistling2:


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Didn't mean to start a fight!!! I'm not offended, just stupid for not expalining myself properly in the first place. Think I might leave it here, :blush:.
Will post again when i have seen the vet, just incase anyone is interested. 
Thanks every one, :notworthy:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

trigger said:


> Didn't mean to start a fight!!! I'm not offended, just stupid for not expalining myself properly in the first place. Think I might leave it here, :blush:.
> Will post again when i have seen the vet, just incase anyone is interested.
> Thanks every one, :notworthy:


 
dont be silly, post what you like, and im sure you didnt start a fight, just as you can see, theres a few on here clash with eachother, and ill admit im included in that :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its your thread so no need to stop posting. Yeah Cats a bad influence on some people:lol2:



Only joking hun:flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Its your thread so no need to stop posting. Yeah Cats a bad influence on some people:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> Only joking hun:flrt:


atleast she aint turned this post into smutty thread full of inuendoes


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Trigger

Please keep posting.

my wife and I are very interested in keeping coati's and are very interested in anything you have to say.

Neil


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Please carry on posting, I am interested in Coatis too :2thumb:

Come on everyone, kiss and make up:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

africa said:


> Please carry on posting, I am interested in Coatis too :2thumb:
> 
> Come on everyone, kiss and make up:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Well I don't mind kissing but only Shell, Joe and Ditta. I ain't snoggin' anyone else cos I don't know where they've been.And....no tongues!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Well I don't mind kissing but only Shell, Joe and Ditta. I ain't snoggin' anyone else cos I don't know where they've been.And....no tongues!!!


 

:gasp: Ive never had a 4 way snog before:blush:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Ahhh is there some kind of special invisible code in the post that I couldn't see which explained all of this?


You weren't to know which is why I explained it nicely to you Fenwoman, I never jumped down your throat hence the smiley!!! Sheesh!!!! WTF is it with people on this forum!?

Had I have known you were going to join RFUK Trigger I'd have advised you not to bother - all the threads turn into an arguement. I rarely bother to post anymore, it's such a shame that a few people spoil it for everyone else.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Well I don't mind kissing but only Shell, Joe and Ditta. I ain't snoggin' anyone else cos I don't know where they've been.And....no tongues!!!


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

Only just seen this! haha came on and wondered what Shells post was all about!:whip:
Bad Penny


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Well I don't mind kissing but only Shell, Joe and Ditta. I ain't snoggin' anyone else cos I don't know where they've been.And....no tongues!!!


 
:lol2: Wise decision, anyways you wouldn't want to kiss me, Tinkerbell just put her skunky bum in my face trying to get on the keyboard:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

africa said:


> :lol2: Wise decision, anyways you wouldn't want to kiss me, Tinkerbell just put her skunky bum in my face trying to get on the keyboard:lol2:


 Well really!!! Does your partner know you talk about her like that? It's not very nice or affectionate to refer to her 'skunky bum'.:gasp::blush::lol2:

And it can't be worse that Ursa's chicken poo breath kisses.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Well really!!! Does your partner know you talk about her like that? It's not very nice or affectionate to refer to her 'skunky bum'.:gasp::blush::lol2:
> 
> And it can't be worse that Ursa's chicken poo breath kisses.


Ewwwwwwww chicken poo.Hahaha actually 'she' is a 'he' and he frequently smells even worse than Tinks' bum and is proud of it :lol2:


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

:flrt::2thumb:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

trigger said:


> Didn't mean to start a fight!!! I'm not offended, just stupid for not expalining myself properly in the first place. Think I might leave it here, :blush:.
> Will post again when i have seen the vet, just incase anyone is interested.
> Thanks every one, :notworthy:


 dont stop posting im sure you have lots of info we could all learn from about exotics:2thumb: 
dont worry about the fights most threads end in one now:bash:
stu


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

africa said:


> :lol2: Wise decision, anyways you wouldn't want to kiss me, tinkerbell just put her skunky bum in my face trying to get on the keyboard:lol2:


you have pouchedrats and skinny pigs too?!!!!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

trigger said:


> :flrt::2thumb:


Arguments do seem to be a thing for this forum, but i wont stop posting on it as I think that if everyone stops posting it will make it worse, you im sure are an extremely vaued member of the forum, and we love your coatis!!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

hello to another coati addict :flrt:

i do have two here, no, technically they are not mine, but i'm working on that part of it, lol..

they are only youngsters, but i do speak to several other people with older ones, most of the exotics people i deal with these days are also off forum, for reasons ranging from can't work a pc, to can't be arsed.. so i'll have an ask about the keepers i know, and see what the collective wisdom of them all comes back with 

do you feed many eggs? i have always been told that too many eggs causes fur loss in coatis (and in ferrets actually)

the two here love fish, do yours?

N


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

oo, didn't know that about the eggs. They have 4 a week. boiled and raw. Think thats ok? Tried the guys on fresh trout once..they hated it! Wondered about some oily fish, you reckon tinned tuna might be any good?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

heya, i've been told to limit it to more like one or two a week, mine get them everynow and then, when the hens have laid more than i can cope with in a week, lol.. they tend to get them raw, or occasionally scrambled. Dandy also gets one when he goes out with me, he'll sit and eat it with an audience, which always seems to go down well!

rory says, do you give them dog biscuits at all? you can get ones with oils and so on in.. 

fish.. i tend to give them whatever was on the reduced counter at sainsburys that day.. so they get things like whole mackeral or herring, prawns and shell fish, cuts of cod or salmon or skate wings.. if its big fish i chop it into two or three, the rest of it i add in whole, i don't see why you shouldn't try tined tuna, i feed it sometimes to the skunks, i would feed it to the coatis here were it not for having a deep freeze half full of a bewildering number of different varities of once fresh fish!

they also get raw chicken wings and raw meaty bones, cooked chicken, defrost rodents..although they don't like day old chicks much .As well as fruit/veg of course! i also feed yoghurt.. most days they get a desert spoon or so.. they do also get a variety of dog buscuit types too, from kibble, to the shapes, to the loaf type ones..

apart from day old chicks, one of the only other things they turn their noses up to (so to speak) is cottage cheese, or any other sort of cheese. bar that, there does not seem to be a lot they won't eat, they have their favourites tho, cooked chicken (off the bone) grapes, and yoghurt are the first things that vanish when you offer up their feeding bowls!

this is Dandy, trying to see if i have anything tempting to eat hiden in my mouth, lol, he is only a youngster as you can see! He is learning to go out and about with me at the moment, this was his first trip, he has done another two since  
I would love to see some more pics of your two :flrt: and hear more about them, what you feed and what you have found they like and so on 










N


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

arrr, how cute is he?! My boys are not that freindly but will sit on your knee and feed from the hand. They don't like dog biscuit in any shape! Mine do'nt like cheese either. They get a raw egg each and a boiled egg each once weekly. They also like scrambled eggs but not as much as the Kinks do! They like peanut butter which is handy for enrichment, yougurt, banana, grapes, will eat but not overly keen on apple, hate carrot, love chicks, love quail, Not struck on rodent, love melon, they like them whole, keeps them busy!. Meal worms, locust , earth worms also go down well.we have tuna in the cupboard at home (not for much longer!).


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

well the Tuna did not go down well!! Both boys came racing over to have a look, proceeded to tip the bowl over, Oliver did try a tiny bit but was clearly not keen on it and Vinny chased the bowl around for a minute then went to bed!!! Oh well, have ordered some supplemts which are good for coats and joints and ok for the Coatis, going to try some cod liver oil and some garlic and fenugreek tablets. Some picks of the boys, not enjoying their tuna!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

They really are lovely animals, I'm going to have to put Coatis on my wish list ( John's rolling his eyes!):flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

They are gorgeous, they are already on Debra's wanted list :flrt:

Got to meet one in person a few weeks ago and even have it s:censor:t down my back :lol2:.
It then went to sleep in my son Andrews arms :flrt::flrt:.

Looks like the young one above actually :flrt:.

Neil


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

kodakira said:


> They are gorgeous, they are already on Debra's wanted list :flrt:
> 
> Got to meet one in person a few weeks ago and even have it s:censor:t down my back :lol2:.
> It then went to sleep in my son Andrews arms :flrt::flrt:.
> ...


You and Debra are as bad as me and John:lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

africa said:


> You and Debra are as bad as me and John:lol2:


 
Whats bad about it :lol2::lol2:.

I think its great :notworthy::notworthy:

Neil


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

awww.. l love that first pic where he is wrinkling his nose up!

Mmm so tuna did not go down well... have any of the supplements come yet? i guess it will take a little while to notice if they have any effect!

N


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Supplement sarrived just actually. The boys have had their first 'dose'. They have to have 1 of the codliver capsaul and 2 of the garlic one. Inbedded in a peanut butter sandwich first attempt was successful, however that was today! Expecting it to be a week or so before any noticeable imporvments, if any. will keep you posted.


----------



## africajohn (Oct 8, 2008)

Hope it makes a difference:2thumb:


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

Just about to start another thread as had forgotten this one!!

Vet visited, nothing medically wrong with their coats, just age. He thought the pigment in the nose was a combination of age and too much rooting round in their sand pit, as this was the only new thing they had got. Its play sand but may off been a contribution to the pink noses. They were put onto metacam as a pain relif.The supplemtns didn't do much and after a few weeks they got wise and wouldn't eat them. That was a while ago.
Sadly Oliver collapsed on Friday morning, he had lost all use of his back end and had to be PTS. I was so sorry to see him go, he may of been a bit frail and not the finest of specimens but he was a sweetie. Vinny his brother has not pined, he is eating well and still plodding round but we are not watching him like a hawk. RIP Olly, :flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

trigger said:


> Just about to start another thread as had forgotten this one!!
> 
> Vet visited, nothing medically wrong with their coats, just age. He thought the pigment in the nose was a combination of age and too much rooting round in their sand pit, as this was the only new thing they had got. Its play sand but may off been a contribution to the pink noses. They were put onto metacam as a pain relif.The supplemtns didn't do much and after a few weeks they got wise and wouldn't eat them. That was a while ago.
> Sadly Oliver collapsed on Friday morning, he had lost all use of his back end and had to be PTS. I was so sorry to see him go, he may of been a bit frail and not the finest of specimens but he was a sweetie. Vinny his brother has not pined, he is eating well and still plodding round but we are not watching him like a hawk. RIP Olly, :flrt:


Sorry to hear about Olly  xxx


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Ollie, R.I.P


----------



## Fancy Mice (Oct 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. If you are still having issues with the coat and want to try something new, linseed is used as a coat conditioner for show animals and may help. I'm guessing they won't eat the seeds but you can get linseed oil which I'm sure you could add to food easily.


----------



## trigger (Jan 6, 2009)

worth a try, I wil get some, thanks.


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Really sorry Jen, hope all is well except this


----------



## bluefront (Nov 9, 2008)

north american flying squirrels for sale, just to add to a mammel collection ? if you are interested, so tiny and beautiful. hope you dont mind the PM. thanks and sorry


----------

